# Who was successful in the bear drawing?



## Fishindeer (Dec 29, 2017)

After not hunting the last 3 years I was successful in the drawing for a Baraga first season hunt. Looking forward to the hunt. My buddy will be baiting for me on his land. I will take my boat with me for some fishing before and hopefully after a successful hunt. Haven’t decided how long I’ll stay yet. Probably just decide then. Just got to remember to size the bear before shooting. Bears kinda mess up my thinking and common sense goes out the window. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Yes! I was successful in drawing the first hunt in the Carney BMU. Hoping to tag a bear and save one (or more) of my apple trees! I think I had 6 preference points going in to this year's drawing.


----------



## LTH (Nov 14, 2017)

My son got his 2nd season for Newberry


----------



## Tracker01 (Jul 6, 2010)

Drew Baldwin unit with 10pts. Have bear on my property and my grandpas just need them to cooperate.


----------



## Mickstro21 (Mar 27, 2017)

Drew for my for first season in the Bergland unit pretty excited now just have to find an outfitter to bait for me.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jan 3, 2018)

I drew 2nd hunt in Baraga with 2 points. I drew the first season in 2020 with 4 points, and had a good hunt.


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

No dice. I now have 8 points though. Red Oak 2023 has a chance.


----------



## KenTrost (Dec 24, 2020)

dyeguy1212 said:


> I drew 2nd hunt in Baraga with 2 points. I drew the first season in 2020 with 4 points, and had a good hunt.


Did you have a guide? I’m expecting to use my points next year for a Baraga first hunt and am going to start planning now and be a year ahead.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jan 3, 2018)

KenTrost said:


> Did you have a guide? I’m expecting to use my points next year for a Baraga first hunt and am going to start planning now and be a year ahead.


I have a family friend who spends the summer up there. He runs bait for me (he also drew a 2nd season tag this year, so he'll be hunting as well).


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

Wild Thing said:


> Yes! I was successful in drawing the first hunt in the Carney BMU. Hoping to tag a bear and save one (or more) of my apple trees! I think I had 6 preference points going in to this year's drawing.


I hope for the best. You've been waiting a long time.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

Just checked. I drew Gwinn 3rd. I hope for the best. Last year I heard three kill shots while hunting, but in the previous 20 years of hunting that spot there were none.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

I drew last season for the first hunt in carney unit and killed a bear during the third hunt period. I knew I would never get a first hunt tag so I put in for third hunt and I got it. Let’s see if luck strikes two years in a row.


----------



## Bob Foster (Aug 16, 2010)

I Drew Baldwin. I had 11pts.


----------



## zep02 (Mar 29, 2007)

Good luck to all those who drew their tag! I drew my first tag last year for first week Newberry and ended up getting my first bear on opening day! Make sure to take the time and enjoy the entire process! My hunt was all DIY; and what a rewarding experience! I can't wait to watch this thread the next few months! Good luck fellas!!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

BumpRacerX said:


> No dice. I now have 8 points though. Red Oak 2023 has a chance.


Maybe, but I had nine and didn’t draw Red Oak, now have 10.😏


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Not me.


----------



## grapestomper (Jan 9, 2012)

I got Gwinn second season.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

I drew Red Oak. Will be my second time hunting bears. Drew Red Oak in 1993 but skunked. This will be my year!


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Been banking points since 17 when I drew my Baldwin tag. 5 on hand now. Figure out what I want to do in a few more years.

Still in Elk time out...


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Wild Thing said:


> Yes! I was successful in drawing the first hunt in the Carney BMU. Hoping to tag a bear and save one (or more) of my apple trees! I think I had 6 preference points going in to this year's drawing.


That's awesome but you'll probably bring more bears around hunting them than if you didn't LOL!


----------



## stauffj (Jan 20, 2015)

Well I finally cashed in my points! 22 points, ! have been drawing points since the program started. Initially, I was saving for the Baldwin unit then the DNR made some changed with more tags in that unit and i think the hunting has suffered because of it. So i applied for the first hunt in Newberry and was successful (obviously). I am hunting private land that has some potential! i wanted to hunt Drummond but cant as a nonresident. We will see how she goes!


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

How many years in a row have you picked up your bear tag? Was over by Boyne City with my son as he was looking at house that was a deer farm on Wilson road. I felt like were getting close to your place.
I had a first Sunday, a bear crossed the road in front of us near Otsego lake. First live one I have seen below the bridge.





Biggbear said:


> I drew Red Oak.


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

kingfisher 11 said:


> How many years in a row have you picked up your bear tag? Was over by Boyne City with my son as he was looking at house that was a deer farm on Wilson road. I felt like were getting close to your place.
> I had a first Sunday, a bear crossed the road in front of us near Otsego lake. First live one I have seen below the bridge.


I'm not sure how many years in a row it's been. 5 maybe? I have not taken a bear all of those years. I've had baits suddenly go cold, or just never saw the one I wanted. Same issues as everyone faces I guess. The only unit that is 100% is Drummond.

That deer farm is right at the top of the hill from my place. I was surprised to see it for sale this year.


----------



## ajc1 (Jan 5, 2012)

After 7 years of trying for Newberry I got one for the second hunt. I'm hunting private land close to i-75 so I haven't had shouldn't have too many dogs around. They didn't give me a booklet for the bear where I got my tag filled at so when is it legal for me to start baiting


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

ajc1 said:


> After 7 years of trying for Newberry I got one for the second hunt. I'm hunting private land close to i-75 so I haven't had shouldn't have too many dogs around. They didn't give me a booklet for the bear where I got my tag filled at so when is it legal for me to start baiting


31 days prior to the start of the first hunt. The bear guide is on the internet 



https://www.michigan.gov/-/media/Project/Websites/dnr/Documents/LED/digests/Bear_Hunting_Digest.pdf?rev=8d3ee14411c74864a83de2f224db7b80


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I have the third week, we maybe hunting the same area ajc1?


----------



## ajc1 (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm currently selling my my house it sits on 40 acres and it butts up against state land maybe for 500 acres behind there but we're really close to i-75 I've never seen anyone run dogs behind there

Sent from my E6910 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

Pier Pressure said:


> I drew Red Oak. Will be my second time hunting bears. Drew Red Oak in 1993 but skunked. This will be my year!


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

That's Awesome P P! Congrats on a successful bowhunt on a great bear! Great looking pic too.
So Cool. 😎👍


----------

